
Neoen completes expansion of Hornsdale Power Reserve - toomuchtodo
https://reneweconomy.com.au/neoen-completes-expansion-of-tesla-big-battery-at-hornsdale-64433/
======
toomuchtodo
Key points:

> French renewable energy developer Neoen says it has completed the expansion
> of the so-called Tesla big battery at Hornsdale in South Australia, and it
> will now begin to provide crucial inertia services to the grid from its
> expanded capacity.

> The battery – officially known as the Hornsdale Power Reserve, and located
> to the Hornsdale wind farm complex north of Adelaide – became the world’s
> biggest lithium-ion battery when it was opened in late 2017 with a capacity
> of 100Mw/129MWh.

> The battery has now been expanded to 150MW/194MWh, with much of the new
> capacity focused on delivering “inertia” – a critical grid service that will
> be delivered for the first time at this scale by a battery, and which will
> help reduce the need to keep operating gas generators as the state’s grid
> transitions from more than 50 per cent renewables towards the state Liberal
> government target of “net 100 per cent renewables.”

> ARENA chief executive Darren Miller focused on the importance of showing
> that batteries are capable of providing inertia services and fast frequency
> responses to the grid, saying this would pave the way for potential
> regulatory changes and revenue streams to incentivise further grid scale
> batteries to be built across Australia.

